# Load for Tikka .300 Win Mag



## dlotto28 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi

I just got a Tikka .300 Win Mag and am going to reload for it. It doesn't seem to like 180 grain SST's with 75 grains of reloader 22. I got some 165 grain nosler ballistic tips to try. Does anybody have load suggestions? I would like some 180 grain elk loads.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You could try any type of 180 in the better built bullets. My Winchester 300 WM really likes the 180 gr Nosler Accubond and Partitions along with 180 gr Speer Grand Slams. Most rifles will have a particular tendancy not only with weights but also with different brands.

My rifle particularly like a max load of H4831 with the 180's, winchester case and WLRM primer.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My 300WM shoots reasonably well with Swift Scirrocco 180's. I put them on top of 75gr of RL-22. The swift has the highest BC in a 30 cal 180gr hunting bullet I have found and it performs very well in Bear, Deer, and Elk. If your gun will shoot them accurately, I'd recommend them. Remember that every gun is different and that every bullet is different. Don't give up on 180's just b/c your gun didn't like the SST. Try the Accubond or the Scirrocco. Also, there are many on this site who would recommend the Barnes TSX as well, but I have not tried them.

Edited: 2-9-08 7:45AM for accuracy.


----------



## HWYBULL (Feb 10, 2007)

I have had spectacular results with 165 grain Nosler Accubond over 78 grains of Alliant Reloder 22 and Federal magnum match primers. Ruger #1 300 Win Mag with 26" barrel chronographed at 3250-3265 fps.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

dlotto28'
Here are some good loads for big game in my Kimber8400 classic select 300WM.
Nosler 180gr Accubond RL22 @ 75grs(max is 77grs)
Nosler 180gr Partition RL22 @ 74.5grs(max is 77grs)
Woodleigh 180gr Weldcore PP RL22 @ 74grs(max is 77grs)
All of these loads give very good accuracy in MY rifle,and the velocity for all 3 is around 3080fps.The best performing bullet is the Woodleigh(on game)then the Accubond(best accuracy!)The partition is the same as it has always been.
Hope this helps.
Good Luck.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

here's some pics of my Kimber8400.
























*MagnumManiac*
:sniper: [/img]


----------

